# Opinions?



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know what you're suppose to look for when you buy a boer. My dad's friend is selling this registered 8 month old and we are really interested.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks nice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

She looks nice, is she dehorned? or her horns really close to the back of her head? 

Ask about teats, 1x1 or 2x2 with spaces is okay, but a teat with a bunch of splits is kind of a pain. LIke an antler teat. 

Mothering traits and does udders are very genetic, so you can ask the seller about the does mom and if he has problems with her udder or her nursing twins. 

Other than that she looks great.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks really nice! 

Is she fullblood, or percentage?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's a nice looking doe, especially if the price is right. I agree with 20kids, try and get a look at her teats, if you aren't sure what to look for ABGA has a 'teat structure' chart.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice build..long body..strong roman nose...nice looking doe...I too agree with above post...check her teats...if she is for show check with the association to see what is acceptable..its been a while since I raised boer..but some teat flaws are accepted and some are not.
Is she disbudded or naturally polled? both are fine but never breed a naturally polled doe to a naturally polled buck...babies will be infertile : )


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Not all kids would be infertile. ^^


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

happybleats said:


> Is she disbudded or naturally polled? both are fine but never breed a naturally polled doe to a naturally polled buck...babies will be infertile : )


Actually that is a HUGE myth with a very large success rate in polled to polled. I have done these breedings and will do them again. I am on a polled goat group on yahoo that has generations of information that are great reads for anyone interested in the polled genetics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with asking and checking on her teat structure and that she is a nice Doe.

One thing that concerns me, is her white ear, she may sunburn more easily from it.


----------

